# Why do plumbers seem to hate extension cord reels?



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

From my experience, plumbers hate everything

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate extension cords.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rblakes1 said:


> From my experience, plumbers hate everything


I don't hate you yet, maybe in time.


----------

